# Are the Skipjacks BACK



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was wondering that since the OHIO is getting back to normal if the SKIPJACKS are showing upat either Meldahal or Markland? I know it is too hot to be out fishing now but next week it should cool down. If they are at Meldahl I could get up there in an hour. Should they be showing up anywhere else close to Cincinnati that would be even better.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is a Skipjack? Sounds like a fish you'd find in the ocean.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Skipjack is like a giant minnow or almost like a shad. They are a baitfish but catching them can be fun. They put up a great fight on some ultra light gear and they are the best catfish bait you can use in my opinion. I found this picture on the Internet of them


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

hawgseeker said:


> Skipjack is like a giant minnow or almost like a shad. They are a baitfish but catching them can be fun. They put up a great fight on some ultra light gear and they are the best catfish bait you can use in my opinion. I found this picture on the Internet of them
> View attachment 79439


 
Top picture is a Skipjack, other one is a Mooneye both are awesome baits for catfish..............Doc


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Skipjack Herring, Box Jaws, Ohio River Tarpon


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They were at Greenup dam in the high water yesterday so you may want to check with some of your friends down that way now.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am way down here at Cincinnati so greenup is far to long of drive just for bait. Markland is really as far as I want to drive. I just want to be sure the skipjacks are active before I spend all the gas to get there. Meldahl is closer but I do NOT want to run up there to learn they are not they around!!
Thanks in advance Norb


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I knew that was a long trip for you. I just meant to check with some of the people fishing in your area since there were a ton of them up here. I know just because they were biting here doesn't mean that they will be down there. Just doesn't hurt to ask around


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Latest reports I heard from this past weekend is that they were not biting well at either of them. They have been gone from Markland for some time now. I am sure you can go and catch a few but not worth the drive in my opinion.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

They have been hit or miss at markland. Treat it like any fishing trip: gas goes to going fishing. Catching is a bonus.

I have chased skips to Tennessee to only catch a couple. Still had fun


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for the info on the skipjacks at Markland & meldahl . I was spoiled by just going over to the Cincinnati Public Landing and catching smaller mooneye & skipjacks. I use to run over there in 5 mins just to check out if they were there. Now it cost $5 just to get on the Landing!! so that killed just running over to check them out. With the river hanging around 30 ft a lot the bank on the Ky side is muddy to which was my other option.
I will be tied up with family obligations till the 4th of August.


SO if they dop show up then let me know. Tight lines to all


----------

